# Hass any one ever paint the gravel before?



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Every thing is starting to get costly I had changed over my gravel but I still need more  I was think of painting my gravel and sealing it with glue would that be safe? Has any one attempted that before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You want to do what??


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Why not just wallpaper the underside of the tank & run it bare bottom?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm just taking a shot in the dark here - are you starting over because a fish died?


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

ummmm, I've had five Henieken's already tonight, but I think the chemicals in the paint will either kill your fish instantly (or by the time when you wake up) and keep on killing them until everything has died due to toxins in the paint.

Why not take a look at your local craigslist and see what you an find near by for less money? Also, by adding real slate/and.or real rocks and live plants, the gravel becomes obscured and you're giving your fish a healthy and healthy inviroment. Well, that word if spelled wrong and it's unlined in red which could be on of those subliminal things.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Put up a flyer at the LFS - I'm sure you could find someone that will give you their old gravel.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm from Australia and craglist isn't popular here
No fish died, I was just asking question... jeez guys 
How about people making foam wall for the fish tank background would that be toxic as well? If they seal it ? I was just wondering?


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Friends;
Why don’t you try taking your gravel and coating it with a sealant and before it dries coat it with sand and see what you get.
In the American southwest , four corners area of Arizona there is a desert called the Painted Desert where the sand is all colors yellow, red, blue ect. And I think there is a Painted Deseret in South Australia Maybe you could use some sand from that area to snazzy up the substrate.
pop


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think I would attempt it, I was just wondering
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I run mine bare bottom, With paper or a cling on the bottom. Much easier to clean and no where near as expensive


----------

